
Apple Acquires German Eye Tracking Firm SensoMotoric Instruments - janober
https://www.macrumors.com/2017/06/26/apple-acquires-sensomotoric-instruments/
======
mandude
Building out their AR division it seems like.

~~~
subie
Looks like they're doing cool things too.[0]

[0] [https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/26/15872332/apple-arkit-
ios-...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/26/15872332/apple-arkit-
ios-11-augmented-reality-developer-excitement)

